# pensa prima di parlare



## alfaking

Ciao, 
sto scrivendo un "endorsement" per un ex-collega.
Vorrei tradurre la frase
"è il tipico esempio di una persona che pensa prima di parlare"
Al momento ho scritto
"he is the perfect example of a person that thinks before speaking"
ma sono indeciso con
"he is the perfect example of a person that thinks before he speaks".
Quale delle due è più corretta ?
Esiste qualcosa di più diretto in inglese per esprimere questo concetto ?
Grazie


----------



## Teerex51

There are many ways to say this. 
Here's one: _he's the classic example of a person who'll think twice before speaking._


----------



## alfaking

Teerex51 said:


> There are many ways to say this.
> Here's one: _he's the classic example of a person who'll think twice before speaking._


_
he's the _*perfect* (I don't like the "classic" word ) _example of a person who think_*S*_ twice before speaking._

Is this correct ?
any other way ?


----------



## sound shift

I don't know. "Think(s) twice before speaking" suggests to me (but perhaps only to me) that this person doesn't like to speak, is reluctant to speak.


----------



## Teerex51

You can use whatever adjective you like. (_Classic example _and _perfect example_ are collocations, you can't go wrong there).

As for the use of the _future simple_ in my sentence, I'm sure you realize it was intentional. Again, it's your sentence now and you can do whatever you like with it.


----------



## alfaking

sound shift said:


> I don't know. "Think(s) twice before speaking" suggests to me (but perhaps only to me) that this person doesn't like to speak, is reluctant to speak.




ok.
But generally speaking, if you think before speaking,does it mean that you reflect upon something ?
It also means that you are not husty (affrettato) in your choices.
I think it's a positive thing...
Am I wrong ?


----------



## Teerex51

sound shift said:


> I don't know. "Think(s) twice before speaking" suggests to me (but perhaps only to me) that this person doesn't like to speak, is reluctant to speak.


I see what you mean and I think the context of the phrase makes a difference.


----------



## sound shift

If we omit the "twice" we are implying that it's a good quality.
_He's a prime example of a person who thinks before he opens his mouth_.


----------



## alfaking

sound shift said:


> If we omit the "twice" we are implying that it's a good quality.
> _He's a prime example of a person who thinks before he opens his mouth_.



I don't think that "Opens his mouth" is good in writing something related to a job.
It's really informal, isn't it ?


----------



## sound shift

You're right. It's informal (but not vulgar). Sorry - I didn't read what you wrote about "endorsement". My mistake. For your context I suggest, "He's a prime example of a person who thinks before he speaks."


----------



## alfaking

sound shift said:


> You're right. It's informal (but not vulgar). Sorry - I didn't read what you wrote about "endorsement". My mistake. For your context I suggest, "He's a prime example of a person who thinks before he speaks."



Ok, this sounds good.

Thanks to everybody


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Alfa  

Just an idea, not a literal translation, though ... could a work-around do here? I mean, if he thinks twice before taking decisions, could you say that he is "conscientious"? 
"He is a model of conscientiousness." ... or is this too far from your original intention? 

P.S.: Ciao Tee, dear Prof! 


EDIT
Sorry! It took me too long!


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> For your context I suggest, "He's a prime example of a person who thinks before he speaks."


I second that.


----------



## alfaking

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Alfa
> 
> Just an idea, not a literal translation, though ... could a work-around do here? I mean, if he thinks twice before taking decisions, could you say that he is "conscientious"?
> "He is a model of conscientiousness." ... or is this too far from your original intention?
> 
> P.S.: Ciao Tee, dear Prof!
> 
> 
> EDIT
> Sorry! It took me too long!



No problem, I'm still writing that endorsement, any idea can be a good idea !
I think that "conscientiousness" it's not exactly what I was thinking when I wrote "thinking before speaking"...
I think it's more...deep ?
I mean, even in Italian I don't say "coscienzioso" really often !!! 
But I can say
_"Always polite and calm, he is a prime example of a person who thinks before he speaks, trying to be conscentious in every possible situation"_
How does this sound ?


----------



## sound shift

Well, there's no logical connection between (1) thinking before you speak, and (2) conscientiouness. Thinking before you speak is not a _type of_ or an _indicator of _conscientiousness.


----------



## london calling

sound shift said:


> Well, there's no logical connection between (1) thinking before you speak, and (2) conscientiouness. Thinking before you speak is not a _type of_ or an _indicator of _conscientiousness.


I second that too.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Thanks, Alfa  

Well, I do not really want to lead you astray  ... 
If you think "conscientious" can somehow do, then I think "trying to be conscientious in every situation" is correct, but let's wait for natives 



EDIT
Ciao, Sound Shift  
You are right, I simply considered that "thinking twice before speaking or acting" is an expression of "reliability", "conscientiousness" ...

I second you as well ... after all I was the first one to say "an idea", "not a literal translation", "a possible work-around" and even pointed out "it could be too far from the original intention".


----------



## alfaking

sound shift said:


> Well, there's no logical connection between (1) thinking before you speak, and (2) conscientiouness. Thinking before you speak is not a _type of_ or an _indicator of _conscientiousness.



Isn't it ?
Really ?
Maybe I'm wrong, but I'm wondering what "being conscientious" means in English.
In Italian, I use it to describe a person that is responsible, that is devoted to duty...
That's more or less the meaning of "thinking before speaking"...
It's more deep, but it's more or less the same...(in my mind)


----------



## Anja.Ann

Alfa 

Right, in Italian "coscienzioso" (referred to a person) is a synonymous of "responsabile" (reliable), but the English "conscientious" probably conveys a different nuance.


----------



## alfaking

Anja.Ann said:


> Alfa
> 
> Right, in Italian "coscienzioso" (referred to a person) is a synonymous of "responsabile" (reliable), but the English "conscientious" probably conveys a different nuance.



Anja ,
that's why I need more explanation...
A single word may have different meanings...
I'm just trying to understand the one that fits better


----------



## Anja.Ann

Yes, Alfa  
I agree with you: I need to understand too


----------



## longplay

Piccolo tentativo : "speak after reflecting" person ? La butto lì.... Non trattatemi troppo male !


----------



## london calling

A conscientious person may well think before he/she speaks, but someone who thinks before he/she speaks isn't necessarily conscientious: in that sense thinking before you speak doesn't (necessarily) indicate conscientiousness. After all, the person may just be cautious and/or reflective by nature.


----------



## Anja.Ann

London,

Are you saying that "conscientious" is not a synonymous of "reliable"?

P.S.: Ciao, LP!


----------



## london calling

Anja.Ann said:


> London,
> 
> Are you saying that "conscientious" is not a synonymous of "reliable"?
> 
> P.S.: Ciao, LP!


Did I say that, Anja? No.

Synonyms for conscientious.

Same thing again: is someone who speaks before they think necessarily reliable?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ah, I see  

Thank you, London.

Then, I'd say that logic has nothing to do with a possible (not so personal) interpretation and, based on the context, I do not see anything wrong with Alfa's sentence " ... trying to be conscientious in every situation." which seems, on the contrary, to confirm this person's attitude also from a mere description logic.   But, again, I do not know if this sounds correct to your English ears


----------



## alfaking

london calling said:


> A conscientious person may well think before he/she speaks, but someone who thinks before he/she speaks isn't necessarily conscientious: in that sense thinking before you speak doesn't (necessarily) indicate conscientiousness. After all, the person may just be cautious and/or reflective by nature.



I see what you mean, but, again, being reflective and/or cautios doesn't mean being conscientious ?
In Italian language, the difference (if there is one) is really really small !


----------



## london calling

alfaking said:


> I see what you mean, but, again, being reflective and/or cautios doesn't mean being conscientious ?


The difference might be small, but it's there, in my opinion. I'm considered very conscientious, but I'm also known for not thinking before I speak at times (I have what my mother terms an "impetuous nature", when she's being polite!). The fact that I often react instinctively has got me into big trouble more than once....


----------



## AshleySarah

london calling said:


> The difference might be small, but it's there, in my opinion. I'm considered very conscientious, *but I'm also known for not speaking before I think at times *(I have what my mother terms an "impetuous nature", when she's being polite!). The fact that I often react instinctively has got me into big trouble more than once....



Jo, did you mean that you're known for not *thinking before you speak*?


----------



## london calling

AshleySarah said:


> Jo, did you mean that you're known for not *thinking before you speak*?


Quite possibly! Demonstrates my point, hey what? I don't think before I speak (or write, at this stage)!

Will correct right now, ta Sarah.


----------



## Lissina

Io tradurrei: he is a great example of someone who thinks before he speaks.


----------

